# Impresion de userform



## trowa (Apr 10, 2006)

Hola, primero que nada saludos. Tengo el siguiente problema: hice una macro con 2 userforms y necesito imprimir uno de ellos tal como sale en pantalla, para esto uso lo siguiente

Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()
UserForm2.Printform
End Sub

El problema es que el userform es muy ancho y cuando se imprime se pierde la mitad derecha del userform. Quisiera saber si alguien sabe como imprimir con la hoja horizontal (Landscape creo) que seria una solucion, o como hacer una captura de pantalla (Alt+Impr Pant) de manera de imprimir el userform completo.
Gracias.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 11, 2006)

Bueno, estos dos vínculos que encontré haciendo una búsqueda aquí me parecían mejores de todos.

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=47112&highlight=print+form

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?p=208742#208742

Francamente yo haría lo que Usted ya describió -- hacer Alt+PrtScn y pegar el imágen a Word u otro programa semejante.


----------

